# Wooden Platform for A/C Compressor Unit



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

don't know about code violations, but that is what I did. In order to have my condensing unit above my A coil I had to build a wood frame. Attached it right to the foundation of the house on one side a sank 4x4 posts into the ground for the other side. Neat and compact.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Not against code here.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You have to check your local codes. That wooden frame is a big no-no in gulf coast states. They must be anchored to a concrete pad.


----------

